# Infos Lac du Der Frankreich



## CarpLady (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Suche durch das ganze Internet - leider ohne Fund - habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mich einmal hier anzumelden, mit der Hoffnung hier die ein oder andere Information zu bekommen. #h

Möchte im Sommer so gerne Mal am Lac du Der angeln. Leider finde ich nirgends wirklich Informationen - wenn dann nur welche, die wirklich veraltet sind. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob diese so dann auch noch gültig sind.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand folgende Fragen beantworten:
- Wie sind die aktuellen Preise?
- Wo bzw. über wen kann ich reservieren? Wird auch deutsch gesprochen?
- Welche Regeln gelten momentan?
- War evtl. jemand dieses Jahr dort? Und kann mir ein wenig was über den See erzählen? (Weniger über den Besatz, sondern einfach nur Allgemeinheiten, welche beachtet werden müssen)

Für eure Antworten schonmal vielen Dank, hoffentlich komm ich hier etwas weiter was den Lac du Der betrifft.

Liebe Grüße,
Melli


----------



## karpfenjäger (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Infos Lac du Der Frankreich*



CarpLady schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach langer Suche durch das ganze Internet - leider ohne Fund - habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mich einmal hier anzumelden, mit der Hoffnung hier die ein oder andere Information zu bekommen. #h
> 
> ...



würde mich auch interessieren !!!!!!
will da auch hin


----------



## siluro 1211 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Infos Lac du Der Frankreich*

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

ich denke gezielte Infos bekommt Ihr in einem speziellen Karpfen Bord!

Ich kann euch www.Karpfen-spezial.de empfehlen.
Da sitzen richtig kompetente Jungs (und Mädels:q).

Gruß Mike


----------



## Lupus (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Infos Lac du Der Frankreich*

Hallo,
ich war bereits zweimal dort!
Das wichtigste was man wissen muss bevor man alles weitere bedenkt:
Hindernisse Hindernisse und nochmal Hindernisse im Wasser! Ohne Boot, Echolot, Wathose barucht man nicht anzutreten!
Es gibt ca 40 Nachtangelplätze die vorher gebucht werden müssen!
Kosten insgesamt sind dann ca. 300.- 
Deutsch spricht man dort kein einziges Wort englisch nur sehr sehr sehr selten und dann auch nur im begrenzetn Umfang!


Gruß

Lupus


----------

